# Game Thread- Hawks @ Magic (4/10)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Must win game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Crazy block by Josh smith and then a nice dunk by Howard.

Down by 3, 15-12.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Must win game.



lol ... every game is a must win at this point. 

Orlando didn't wake up until about 7-8 mins into this game. Orlando should definitely win this with the Magic killer Zaza Pachulia out. Clearly Atlanta isn't going to rollover tonight.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

let's go magic


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW! The crazy and 1 layup by Smith gives them a 26-19 lead.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

End of 1 the Hawks lead by 7.

Jameer has been a little sloppy. They need to go to Dwight more.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Darko's in! Hawks up by 7 with Milici at the line.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Magic down by 9. 

Harrington has lit a match, hes on fire.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah!

Go hawks..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Magic up 52-47 at halftime. Hedo and Jameer with 10 a piece, and Keyon and Darko with 8 each.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Go hawks..


BOO!

..

Orlando has the momentum now. Jameer finally woke up. Darko played well off the bench. Ariza played well also. Ariza has been rebounding at a very nice rate coming off the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Go home hawks..


Fixed.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

The team didn't wake up til 3/4 through the second quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Philly and Indy both in 2 pt games right now. It would be nice to see them both lose tonight.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Rough start, but the Magic are playing well now.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

They're looking really good out there, now lets just hope Philly loses.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Washington got it down from 7 to 3, but then turned it over.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I've suddenly become Jamal Crawford's #1 Fan. Unfortunately though, both the Knicks and the Wizards are losing to the Sixers and the Pacers. 

I wouldn't really mind if the Knicks lose, but the pressure to win the rest of our remaining games about quadruples if the Sixers beat the Wizards tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Those were crazy blocks by Milicic.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

Philly up 7...looks over.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dwight with a career-high 6 assist.


Maybe could pick up some more.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Great game... even if we don't make the playoffs. 10 straight home wins... 5 in a row. We are going to be a force next year. We still have a slight chance to make the playoffs, just all depends how well Philly and Chicago finish out the season. We have games vs Toronto, SA, Chicago, Philly and Indiana. 3 games behind 8th spot, 2.5 behind 9th spot. Still a very small chance, but we can wish for the best. If we don't make it, hell who cares -- we know we can win and will only get better in the offseason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Great game. Dominated the 2nd half like we should have. We got another little glimpse of the potential of Darko and Dwight together. Dwight was nice tonight. Atlanta really had nothing to stop him. 

Even if we don't make the playoffs the team has to be feeling good going into the summer. 10 straight wins at home. That's what I like to see.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

"I had 6 assists? YEAHHHH!"


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> "I had 6 assists? YEAHHHH!"



lol ... I saw that ... Dwight with his Lil John impression.

I think Dwight was a little pissed when Brian Hill took him out. I thought I read his lips saying something about rebounds.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

We've now got the longest winning streak in the league at 5 games. It is really too bad we didn't start this a few games earlier. We might still have a shot but it is too bad Philly and Indy won tonight.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

This has been great. Noone can deny that they are proud to be a Magic fan. I know I am. The team has been playing great hopefully they can make the playoffs(yeah I'm not getting my hopes up). 

This is the best hustle I've seen since Bo and Darrel in Doc's first season. I love it! I can't wait to see how the team improves this offseason and can't wait to see them in the playoffs (whether it'd be this year or next year).





PS... remember when we got bashed and laughed at for saying Jameer Nelson was better then Telfair? Who's laughing now?


----------

